# Cool video



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

If there's any other guys stuck in their computer chair counting down the hours to opener and are in need of a little fix, here's a cool video of Paul Elias breaking the single tournament record a little while back. I dare you to tell me you can watch this and not want to go out and throw a crank bait the next time you go fishing.

It opens in Windows Media Player which is kinda of goofy, hopefully it works on your comp.

http://mfile.akamai.com/34049/wmv/espn. ... Record.wmv


----------

